

Pi calculated to 5 trillion digits: new world record - jasondavies
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE70J7S220110120

======
JoeAltmaier
Didn't reveal the most interesting fact: what is the 5-trillionth digit?

------
bsg75
Have they found the circle yet?

------
zipstudio
Why would you do this?

